# The Wheelchair



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

........


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Creepy atmosphere and interesting PP.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Great photography. Top Job!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That creeps the s**t out of me for some reason....

spooky.... good pic though....

:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks to have been taken where the Adamms Family live......:wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

That Chair reminds me of the film "Session 9" :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Reminds me of texas chainsaw where they go in to the house n that creepy old guy is spinning about on a wheel chair.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the image very much, the atmospheric feeling and the detail, a very good bit of HDR work there.

I see it was processed by MACHINERY, not used it must have a look at this.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Really like this. I love the almost cartoon feel of the HDR. And a good angle too


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like something from House on Haunted hill.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

I was noseying around some flickr groups like "abandoned and urban exploration" the other day and found a few images in this style. 

Really like them and this ones a cracker - great work.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking shot, I'm liking your style of photography, keep 'em coming:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

For me this moves into the realm of digital art rather than photography, I can however appreciate the work that would of gone into it.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi there, Vmlopes, a familiar face. Recognised elsewhere. Super photo.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

vectra ed said:


> Hi there, Vmlopes, a familiar face. Recognised elsewhere. Super photo.


Go on enlighten me??


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very interesting processing


----------



## gibzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Excellent photo, ive already seen it over on the photography-forum.

well done


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Where's the photo gone?


----------

